# Flat bands



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a slingshot that is almost an exact replica of the barnett black widow. The one thing that is important for my question is that they both use the same way of securing rubber tubes. What I'd like to know is, can my slingshot (or a black widow) have flat bands attached?
The reason I want this is because I am accurate enough with tubes, so now I want to move onto thera bands for more power but keep the accuracy.
So can my slingshot (or a black widow) have flat bands attached or be modified to have them attached?
Thanks in advance,
PandaMan


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes you can, baumstamm done a vid about it.
i cant fing the link.sorry.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

huey224 said:


> Yes you can, baumstamm done a vid about it.
> i cant fing the link.sorry.


Ok thanks, I found the video and that clears things up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have done it just by tying them on. It works surprisingly well actually.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

yes. I will do so when I get some flatbands and let you know how it goes. Thanks for the advice


----------

